
Betting Strategy to Beat the Bookies at Football Games - javkrei
https://github.com/Lisandro79/BeatTheBookie
======
cmaxwell
Interesting that they were generating pretty insignificant returns and their
accounts got flagged.

Their bets were not that large $50... wonder what aspect of their play got
them flagged.

I would assume the bookies are aware of when they are offering an odd that is
above market...they also would know that this is an areas where they are
potentially exposed. So maybe they report on that and see who is betting
exclusively on those positions?

Confusing though - because they are often offering those odds because they
want to balance their position to reduce risk...so wouldn't they want people
to be on those odds?

